# Dream Pay Per View



## CopperShark (May 13, 2006)

Everyone make up a fight card that you would like to see. Use anyone VS anyone. But have a reason. Mine would be. 

Liddell VS Forrest Griffin (Title Match)
Luke Cummo VS Jason Stevenson (Ultimate Fighter Matchup again)
Matt Hughes VS GSP (Title Match)
Horn VS Franklin (Great fighters)
David Loiseau VS Patrick Cote (Both Canadian.  )
BJ Penn VS Diego Sanchez (Great MAtch-up)
Rashad Evans VS Brandon Verra (Both have perfect records.)

That'd be my fight card. I think it would be entertaining as hell. Haha.


----------



## iceman574 (Jun 2, 2006)

i love your fight card but liddell has never fought forest before it was ortiz enyway mine would be

adrei aloski vs frank mirr ( good fight ) 
chuck liddell vs quinton rampage jackson ( rematch )
matt huges vs st piarre ( title fight ) 
luke cummo vs chris leban ( great fight ) 
ken shamrock vs randy couture ( exellant match up )
evan tanner vs tito oriz ( rematch )
vitor belfot vs phil beroni ( 2 great strikers makes one hell fight )
mike swick vs ritch frankilin ( title fight )
bj penn vs robbi lawler ( awsone match up )

i think this card would be awsome. the only thing wrong with yours mate is bj penn would kill sanchez bj has faught and won all over the world this is the guy that destroyes matt huges and barly lost to piarre bj is pond for pound one of the best welter weights in the world sanchez is still learning the game it would be like matt vs gracie all over agein apart from that your fight card rocks peace out


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

fedor vs. arlovski
chuck vs. wandy
rampage vs. franklin
hughes vs. sakuraba
melvin guilliard vs. takanori gomi
crocop vs.sylvia
tito vs. rampage
shamrock vs.gracie III


----------



## TheSuplexor (Jun 2, 2006)

matt hughes or rich franklin vs frank shamrock
great fighters


----------



## oddtodd76 (May 2, 2006)

sherk vs. fisher
horn vs. royce gracie
hughes vs bj penn 2
diaz vs. diego 2


----------



## iceman574 (Jun 2, 2006)

HORN VS GRACIE are you mad it would be no differnt than huges vs gracie plus they are not even in the same weight divistion gracie would get killed by horn


----------



## ZeroPRIDE (Apr 12, 2006)

Cummo v Leben
Hughes v GSP
AA V Fedor
Horn v Franklin
Liddell v Griffin 
Sham v Couture
Ortiz v Vera


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

My card:
Sylvia v Christison (It'd go to Sylvia, but it'd be a great brawl)
Arlovski v Mir (great fighters make a great fight)
Liddell v Lister (heaviest hands v jiu-jitsu expert, I know it's early for a title shot, but it'd be a good fight)
Franklin v Horn (great fighters make a great fight, again)
Hughes v Penn 2 (this one could go either way, plus their both fun to watch)
Monson v Buentello (strongest heavyweight wrestler v good takedown d/ striker)
Tanner v Swick (I hate swick and I think Evan would beat his face in)
Sherk v St Pierre 2 (this is a fight that could go either way)

I know that I switched out a lightheavyweight bout for an extra heavyweight one, but this is the card I want, not a card that will happen.


----------



## MaximusQ (May 31, 2006)

*If I ruled the UFC.....and I have had this dream*

Fedor vs. Arlovski
Hughes vs. Penn
Melvin Guillard vs. Spencer Fisher
Vera vs. Lidell
Burkman vs. Sanchez
Me vs. Dana White


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

Guillard v Fisher would be so cool. Especially after watching their KO's at UFC 60. They are definitely the future of UFC Middleweights.

Oh, and they'd both destroy Chris Leben.


----------



## CopperShark (May 13, 2006)

*True.*

I'd love to go a round against Dana White. I should think that he must have SOME skills in the octagon.


----------



## oddtodd76 (May 2, 2006)

iceman574 said:


> HORN VS GRACIE are you mad it would be no differnt than huges vs gracie plus they are not even in the same weight divistion gracie would get killed by horn


Yeah. Wouldn't it be great!
He could help matt remodel the house that royce built! LOL!


----------



## oddtodd76 (May 2, 2006)

IronMan said:


> Guillard v Fisher would be so cool. Especially after watching their KO's at UFC 60. They are definitely the future of UFC Middleweights.
> 
> Oh, and they'd both destroy Chris Leben.


I will put my $ on fisher.


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

CopperShark said:


> I'd love to go a round against Dana White. I should think that he must have SOME skills in the octagon.


I'd be up to go a round with Dana White. He doesn't look that tough though. I think he's just the brains of the opporation and he leaves the fighting to the fighters.



oddtodd76 said:


> I will put my $ on Fisher


Really, I'd put my $ on Guillard, but that's just because he has more fights under his belt.


----------



## donttap (Jun 8, 2006)

MaximusQ said:


> Fedor vs. Arlovski
> Hughes vs. Penn
> Melvin Guillard vs. Spencer Fisher
> Vera vs. Lidell
> ...


I would pay to see Dana White fight anyone. Has he ever been a fighter?


----------



## Craze (May 5, 2006)

how funny would it be if dana white fought joe rogan


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

Craze said:


> how funny would it be if dana white fought joe rogan


I'd pay to see both of them fight Randy Couture at the same time. I think Randy would manhandle them, but it would be pretty fun to watch.


----------



## USMCgrappler (May 24, 2006)

Arlovski v Vera (Title: Vera)
Mir vs. Silvia (Mir)
Liddell v Lister (Lister)
Hughes vs. Penn (Hughes)
Franklin v Me (Me)


I had to throw that last one in!!! :cheeky4:


----------



## The Don (May 25, 2006)

IronMan said:


> I'd pay to see both of them fight Randy Couture at the same time. I think Randy would manhandle them, but it would be pretty fun to watch.



Hmm that gives me crazy thought. To be posted elsewhere


----------



## russian_pitbull (Jun 21, 2006)

arlovski vs mir...title match...once he beats silvia
liddel vs tito...title..shut that load mouth ortiz up
franklin vs leben...title..leben is tough
hughes vs gsp..title 2
penn vs sanchez...#1 contender
vera vs silvia...lets see if vera puts up or shuts up


----------



## Eminem (Jun 4, 2006)

UFC PPV

Chuck Liddell V.s Babalu (Title)
David Loiseau V.s Anderson Silva (Be interesting,Crow would prolly lose)
Chris Leben V.s Franklin(Leben great Record,Title Match)
Matt Hughes V.S GSP (Title)
Brandon Verra V.s Forrest Griffin(Fun Match)
BJ Penn V.s Karo Parisyan (Fun match)




> Dana White (He would actually own Rogan)


Joe Rogan is a blue belt in Ju Jitsu


----------



## raymardo (Jun 21, 2006)

*Dana White's MMA credentials...*

Hello All,

I'm Ray Mardo, the owner of UltimateFightingChampionship.com I noticed ads for the forum
on our web site and decided to come over and see what it was all 
about. I think I'll stick around.

As far as Dana White is concerned, I don't know if Joe Rogan would 
own him, though Dana was quoted as saying that Joe would destroy
Wesley Snipes. Dana called Joe a tough son of a bitch.

Dana White has quite a few years of boxing experience and was contemplating turning pro, but decided against it when he saw struggling fighters near the age of forty and realized that he didn't have what it takes to be a pro. He still regrets not having a pro bout though.

He went to a UFC event with a friend and struck up conversations with a few fighters. From there, he began submission training night and day. 

Addicted to the MMA vibe, Dana began to manage fighters, Tito Ortiz being one of them. Dana trained with the top MMA guys in the sport, rolling around with them for months. He is extremely close to Chuck Liddell.

Rubbing shoulders with those guys, he's got to have some serious skills.


How about:

Dana White VS. Steven Segal

Joe Rogan Vs. Jean Claude Van Dam
Wesley Snipes as special guest referee

Ken Shamrock Vs. Brock Lesnar

BJ Penn Vs. Wanderlei Silva

Tank Abott Vs. Cabbage Correia

Diego Sanchez Vs. Carlos Newton

Royce Gracie Vs. Ken Shamrock III

Tito Ortiz Vs. Quinton Jackson

And for a special bonus...

Referee Big John Mcarthy Vs. Announcer Bruce Buffer



That's a great card.



See ya'


Ray Mardo


----------



## The Don (May 25, 2006)

only 3 things I see with that fight card... Segal would destroy White, thats like me taking on a kindergartner, Van damme he should win that but well He would need to be sober and all. and Ken can barely make it through 1 fight let alone two that night though both are good choices I think the first one is more fair.. Brock is in much better condition but does not have the experience Ken has.. Though it would still be cool to see Ken and Royce go at it one more time..


----------



## A DOG (Jun 4, 2006)

*these are great match-ups*

Heavyweight 
Tim Sylvia VS Vedor Emelienko
Lightheavyweight
Chuck Liddell VS Vanderlai Silva
Middleweight
Rickson Gracie VS Frank Shamrock
Welterweight
Matt Hughes VS GSP
Lightweight
Dont care!


----------



## Eminem (Jun 4, 2006)

Wait i thought this was a UFC DREam PPV...........

But anyway

Wanderlie Silva Vs Chuck Liddell(Possibly the best fight i can think of)

Andrei Arlovski Vs Fedor Emilinenko (Cool match eventhough Fedor would probably win)

Rich Franklin vs Dan Henderson (Interesting fun match)

Rampage Jackson Vs Tito Ortiz (Bad Ass V.s Bad ass)

Brock Lesnar Vs Bill Goldberg (Wrestlers gone MMA)

Tim Sylvia Vs Bob Sapp (Freak show fight)

UFC Ring girls Vs Pride Ring girls in a naked Oil match (Do i need to say?)

Matt Hughes vs Ishida


----------



## Dandada187 (Jun 7, 2006)

Lidell vs Wanderlei Fedor vs Vera Shogun vs Bisping Hughes vs Sakuraba Deigo vs Gomi at 170 Royce vs Rickson and a prelim fight Giant Silva vs Bob Sapp


----------



## Rambo (Jun 28, 2006)

*The best Card*

Here's my card BTW I kept it UFC. These fights could actually happen.

I want to see:

In the Heavyweight Division (other than the Sylvia/Arlovski fight next month)

(winner of Sylvia/Arlovski) v. Monson
(loser of Sylvia/Arlovski) v. Mir or Buentello

In the Light Heavyweight Division 

Liddell v. Ortiz (but only if Tito beats Shamrock like he should)
Griffen v. Babalu (unless Babalu beats Liddell which I dont think will happen)


Middleweights
Franklin v. Horn (other people have mentioned this fight, it would be a classic)
Leben v. Swick (the two TUF fighters need to decide which is the real contender; btw Leben beat Swick years ago in another organization)

Welterweights
Hughes v. St Pierre (once again a no brainer; it has classic fight written all over it)
Sanchez v. Fisher (Fish took a step back with his loss to lighweight Stout, which is why both fighters could benefit from a win in this fight)

Lightweights
Florian v. Sherk (Sherk is becoming a lightweight and even though I dont think he's that good he's earned a shot here)
Pulver v. (winner of Gurgel/Hominick) (wait until tonight Gurgel/Hominick will be the fight of the night)


----------



## moldy (May 6, 2006)

mine would be like pride's open weight tournament.

Chuck 
babalu 
wanderlie 
crocop
fedor
arloski
silvia
shogun

I don't know the resutls but wow. One night one card winner fights 4 fights.


----------



## Eminem (Jun 4, 2006)

> Shogun vs Bisping


Lol Dan are you INSANE!!?? Bisping would be knocked out in the first round......


----------



## theboz19 (Jun 30, 2006)

*Open Weight Tourney*

Let Hughes try to fight men 50 lbs heavier than his little elf self as Royce did in the olden days. Could you see Hughes even entertaining the idea of a fight with Kimo? Anyway, back to the open weight. 

Franklin, Liddell, Emalienko (2), BOB SAPP (most exciting fighter in the world), Arlovski, Vanderlei, Hughes (he has a title, let's see how skilled he really is), Monson, Lister, Cro Cop, etc. Make Hughes fight Sapp first. Sorry I have no respect for little men.


----------



## Rush (Jun 18, 2006)

Eminem said:


> Lol Dan are you INSANE!!?? Bisping would be knocked out in the first round......


He's always been insane, no offence to you Dandada. Here's a card I would like to see:

*Fedor Emelianenko .vs. Andrei Arlovski*= Battle of the Russians and top heavyweights of each organization

*Antonio Rodrigo Nogueira .vs. Brandon Vera*= Both very good on their submission game although Rodrigo would kill Vera

*Mark Hunt .vs. Tim Sylvia*= Mark Hunt would win this and its obvious

*Chuck Liddell .vs. Quinton Jackson*= The rematch. Chuck is more improved and would win

*Mark Coleman .vs. Tito Ortiz*= This would be a cool match and Ortiz would win.

*Mauricio Rua .vs. Wanderlei Silva*= Both are very dominant and haven't faught each other but I think Wanderlei would win this one.

*Rich Franklin .vs. Dan Henderson*= Rich Franklin would and should own Dan Henderson in this fight.

*Denis Kang .vs. David Loiseau*= Battle of the Canadian top middleweights. Denis Kang would dominate though.

*Georges St. Pierre .vs. Takanori Gomi*= Gomi would die. St. Pierre should have rights to a rematch against Hughes since he would win.

*Ken Shamrock .vs. Royce Gracie*= Legends rematch. Royce would win.

*Bas Rutten .vs. Don Frye*= Best match ever. I have to go with Bas here though.

*Pat Miletich .vs. Frank Shamrock*= Would be a cool match but I would say Frank wins this one.

*Bob Sapp .vs. Eric "Butterbean" Eche*= Bob Sapp first round TKO. Bob Sapp would murder him. However both suck and are untalented and it would be fun to watch.

*Matt Hughes .vs. BJ Penn*= The rematch. I think Hughes wins this time.

Prelim matches (not as important matches):
*Nate Quarry .vs. Carlos Newton*= Newton would win
*Tank Abbott .vs. Shaonie Carter*= Perfect opponent for Abbott since he sucks now but he would win this one.
*Michael Bisping .vs. Matt Hamill*= Bisping by decision. Would be a good match since they both dominated the show.


----------



## theboz19 (Jun 30, 2006)

Excellent Card! 

I disagree with your assessment of Bob Sapp though. Each fighter has to use the tools he has to his advantage. The fact that Bob's tools are weight, power, durability, and heart should not mean that he sucks because he has no technique, game plan, diversified skills, etc. He is still going to beat on 90% of his opponents no matter how many black belts in jj, pancrase, *****, judo, karate, or kung fu they have.


----------



## Rush (Jun 18, 2006)

theboz19 said:


> I disagree with your assessment of Bob Sapp though. Each fighter has to use the tools he has to his advantage. The fact that Bob's tools are weight, power, durability, and heart should not mean that he sucks because he has no technique, game plan, diversified skills, etc. He is still going to beat on 90% of his opponents no matter how many black belts in jj, pancrase, *****, judo, karate, or kung fu they have.


I don't understand what you are saying, I'm confused. Your either stating Sapp is a poor fighter or a good fighter. But after reading it over and over you are saying Sapp is doesn't sucks. Sapp is decent, Butterbean is the one who sucks and should stick with boxing not mixed martial arts.


----------



## Eminem (Jun 4, 2006)

hmmm i thought of something different


Arona Vs Babalu *(Both good grapplers be fun to see)*

Shogun Vs CroCop_*(Dam that would be good)*_

Wanderlie Silva Vs Chuck Liddell*(Possibly the best fight i can think of)*

Andrei Arlovski Vs Fedor Emilinenko *(Cool match eventhough Fedor would probably win)*

Rich Franklin vs Dan Henderson *(Both match up well)*

Rampage Jackson Vs Cro Cop 

Brock Lesnar Vs Bill Goldberg* (Wrestlers gone MMA)*

Tim Sylvia Vs Bob Sapp *(Freak show fight)*

UFC Ring girls Vs Pride Ring girls in a naked Oil match* (Do i need to say?)*

Matt Hughes vs Ishida _*(It would be amazing simple as that...)*_


----------



## Eminem (Jun 4, 2006)

Iceman not only did you spell every fighters name wrong.....But they are terrible matches

adrei aloski vs frank mirr* A.A would win first Round KO him easily.*
chuck liddell vs quinton rampage jackson ( rematch )
matt huges vs st piarre ( title fight ) 
luke cummo vs chris leban *Umm no Leben would dominate that fight,Better with his hand and a far better grappler,Not to say alot bigger.and no it wouldn't be fun
*ken shamrock vs randy *couture ummm no actualy Coture would GP him thats a terrible fight*
evan tanner vs tito oriz *Tito would smash him again plus it would be boring.*
vitor belfot vs phil beroni *lol......*
mike swick vs ritch frankilin ( title fight )
bj penn vs robbi lawler *Are you serious??I thought Robbie was dead*


----------



## Rush (Jun 18, 2006)

Eminem said:


> Iceman not only did you spell every fighters name wrong.....But they are terrible matches


Iceman is an eleven year old idiot and the forum is better without him ever since his departure a long time ago. Once he's like "Rush just hush so this forum can be cush". Like wtf is he on.

Frank Mir and Andrei Arlovski would be a terrible match and its obvious Frank Mir's head would be worse than what happened in his motorcycle accident lol.

Another match I wouldn't mind seeing is the battle of the fatasses, you know what I'm talking about :laugh:.

Akebono .vs. Emmanuel Yarborough haha. The ring would break with the both of them in it. And Butterbean is the referee. They would have to order a special heavy ring for this match. They probably all wouldn't be able to fit in that ring. Fat pieces of lard. Both 500 and 600 pounds :laugh:.


----------



## SpiderV (Jul 3, 2006)

*Dream Fights*

Arlovski v. Fedor
Wanderlei Silva v. Tim Sylvia
CroCop v. Rich Franklin
Tito Ortiz v. Anderson Silva
BJ Penn v. Royce Gracie
Rickson Gracie v. Ken Shamrock ( World Ego Championship )
Hughes v. St. Pierre 2
Liddell v. Rampage 2
Dana White v. Joe Rogan


----------



## PitbullX (Jul 4, 2006)

*I'd love to see this.*

If AA beats Silvia then...

AA VS Fedor
CroCop VS Silvia
Chuck VS Wandy

My predictions are.

AA VS Fedor= AA decides to stand up and fight. They have some good exchanges untill Fedor starts to wear him down getting the better shots in. AA goes for a take down, is blocked and Fedor puts him on his back shortly after. Fedor destroys his defence and GPs him while looking , as always, for the opportunity to sub. AA tries to escape giving up his back and, unlike what I've seen from most UFC fighters, Fedor pounces and chokes him out. 
FEDOR by rear naked choke at 3:40 of the first round.

CroCop VS Silvia= Another stand up fight, Silvia trying for the big bomb win, while Mirko does his usual hit and escape. Silvia lands a few and gets too confident, exposing his lower body while throwing looping punches. CroCop starts landing leg and body kicks further wearing down Big Tim. Round 1 ends with mirko gaining the upper hand. Round two starts like 1 but the constant kicks really gas Tim, Mirko either sets up the high kick-REALLY HIGH KICK or more likely goes to the leg/body with kicks, hurting and exposing Silvia. Mirko goes in for the kill and an uppercut puts him down. Now PRIDE rules, Mirko starts kicking him while down, or UFC he lets him up and kicks/punches a KO.
Mirko by TKO/KO round 2 2:30

Wandy VS Chuck= The outcome could be decided by which rules they play by. I'll use UFC. Both come out looking to land the early bombs. Many close exchanges, with both scoring early and often. Chuck then throws a wild defensive right and Wandy gets in close and rains in the knees, much like the Jackson fight. Chuck escapes at first but is clearly hurt, Wandy never lets up. Punches, knees and some kicks follow finally putting him to the canvas. It's just a matter of time now, ref stops it 30 seconds later.
Wandy by ref stoppage at 4:20 of the first. a rematch is set!

Hey, its just my opinion! I'd really like to see the Fedor VS AA fight most!


----------



## Punishment 101 (May 4, 2006)

UFC

Tito Ortiz vs Chuck Liddell II
Andrei Arlovski vs Brandon Vera
Matt Hughes vs BJ Penn II
Rich Franklin vs Anderson Silva
Georges St Pierre vs David Terrell
Chris Leben vs Diego Sanchez
Jeremy Horn vs Dean Lister

PRIDE

Fedor Emelianenko vs Wanderlei Silva
Mirko CroCop vs Nogeuira II
Mauricio Shogun Rua vs Ricardo Arona II
Dan Henderson vs Paulo Filho
Sergei Kharitonov vs Josh Barnett
Alex Emelianenko vs Mark Hunt


----------



## PitbullX (Jul 4, 2006)

Punishment, CroCop VS Nog II may just happen next round of the GP! I'd love that one!


----------



## Punishment 101 (May 4, 2006)

Yes, hopefully it does happen , but ive been hearing its going to be Mirko vs Wand II.. and Nog vs Barnett...


----------



## meo643 (Jul 7, 2006)

Vera vs. Arlovski (Vera, Submission)
Franklin vs. Liddell (Franklin,Decision)
Ortiz vs. Griffin (Griffin,KO)
St-Pierre vs. Sanchez (St-Pierre,KO)
Hughes vs. Sean Sherk 2 (Hughes, Decision)
Pedro Rizzo vs. Tim Sylvia (Rizzo, KO)
Joe Stevenson vs. Nick Diaz (Who cares...)


----------



## doug311 (Jul 9, 2006)

*why see the hype over and over*

I pay for an 8:30 start time then I ahve to watch the same hype thread run 4 times before I get anything new this is crap and a waste of my money.If the fights arent on till 9:15 why start it at 8:30 so I can see the same dumb hype trhats been airing for the last month?? Cmon this is weak at best get big time and cut all the crap


----------



## The Don (May 25, 2006)

doug311 said:


> I pay for an 8:30 start time then I ahve to watch the same hype thread run 4 times before I get anything new this is crap and a waste of my money.If the fights arent on till 9:15 why start it at 8:30 so I can see the same dumb hype trhats been airing for the last month?? Cmon this is weak at best get big time and cut all the crap


PPV events do things like that partly to give everyone a chance to connect last minute.. lots of cable companies have trouble getting things turned on so they do not want subscribers paying for something starting right away... then the person is tuned in late misses stuff and goes.. to heck with this I am not ordering again if I keep missing the first fight or 2.. its a saftey cushion Vince McMahon figured out years ago.. now all live PPV events do that it might be a bit annoying but it gives them time to get everyone hooked up.


----------



## Wombatsu (Jul 10, 2006)

Tito v Chuck (would be awesome build up and PPV buys be huge)
K Shamrock v Royce Gracie (lets be honest both over hill but be good to see)
R Franklin v D Henderson (possibly a fight for the ages but prob never happen)
Tank V Cabbage (two old sluggers)
BJ Penn V M Hughes (just cant help but love this one)
Fedor v Arlovski (2 HW kings)
Baroni v Tanner (Like 2 see this again)
Bonnar v Griffin (just for the hell of it)
Cro Crop v T Sylvia (for the UFC HW title - im thinking CC wins)
GSP v Karo Parisyan

Anyhow can but dream....


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

I know this card would never happen, but this would be so awesome....here goes:

*Tim Sylvia* vs. *Fedor Emelianenko*
*Andrei Arlovski* vs. *Frank Mir*
*Phil Baroni* vs. *Rich Franklin*
*Georges St. Pierre* vs. *Matt Hughes*
*Tito Ortiz* vs. *Renato Sobral*
*Ken Shamrock* vs. *Royce Gracie*
*B.J. Penn* vs. *Diego Sanchez*
*Forrest Griffin* vs. *Michael Bisping*
*Tank Abbott* vs. *Cabbage Correira*
*Joe Stevenson* vs. *Spencer Fisher*
*Robbie Lawler* vs. *Dean Lister*
*Jens Pulver* vs. *Yves Edwards*
*Chuck Liddell* vs. *Wanderlei Silva*
*Alessio Sakara* vs. *Vitor Belfort*
*David Terrell* vs. *Joe Riggs*
*Evan Tanner* vs. *Mike Swick*
*Ricardo Arona* vs. *Randy Couture*
*Mirko Filipovic* vs. *Brandon Vera*


----------



## Confrontation (Jul 11, 2006)

*Normal Matches in this PPV:*
*Andrei Arlovski .vs. Frank Mir*, two wrestlers who lost their title and became washed up and crappy!
*Tim Sylvia .vs. Fedor Emelianenko*, two champions of the business. Plus Tim said he was a tiny shizz, lets see in this match who really is!
*Antonio Rodrigo Nogueira .vs. Mark Hunt*, I wonder who would win this match. I've always wanted to see it.
*Jeff Monson .vs. Brandon Vera* This match will prove Brandon Vera doesn't live up to the hype he is!
*Josh Barnett .vs. Mirko Filipovic* This match will be the finals of the grand prix this year but I still cannot wait for it. I've wanted to see this match for a while. They tool their opponents mentally and both have upbeat personalities!
*Tito Ortiz .vs. Quinton Jackson* The battle of the trash talkers and loud mouthes!
*Wanderlei Silva .vs. Mauricio Rua* Prodigy .vs. Master is what is used to describe this match!
*Chuck Liddell .vs. Mark Coleman* This would be a neat match although Coleman would get his butt kicked.
*Ricardo Arona .vs. Antonio Rogerio Nogueira* This would be an awesome match. I'm suprised it hasn't occured yet. Match of the year right here.
*Rich Franklin .vs. Dan Henderson* This match will prove Dan Henderson isn't that good! He'll just try to swing Franklin with a big punch but miss and be clobbered against the cage! Everyone says Henderson is good :dunno:.
*Paulo Filho .vs. Denis Kang* Two up and coming middleweights ready to take that belt off of Dan Henderson.
*Anderson Silva .vs. David Loiseau* This would be a crazy match but Anderson would get the victory.
*Matt Hughes .vs. BJ Penn 2* I don't think BJ wins this time.
*Takanori Gomi .vs. Kid Yamamoto* This will prove to everyone Kid is the best lightweight in the world!
*Hayato Sakurai .vs. Tatsuya Kawijiri* The third and fourth best lightweights in my opinion in our world fighting each other.
*Jens Pulver .vs. Sean Sherk* This will prove how over rated Sherk is. He'll be murdered in this one.
*Georges St. Pierre .vs. Ryoto Machida* Two unstoppable fighters fight! How great will this be!
*Sergei Kharitonov .vs. Aleksander Emelianenko* Battle of the up and coming Russians!

*Lengend matches in this PPV:*
*Ken Shamrock .vs. Tank Abbott* Two washed up legends though Shamrock will win.
*Bas Rutten .vs. Rickson Gracie* Two of the greatest ever square off in the main event!
*Dan Severn .vs. Don Frye* I'm suprised this match hasn't occured yet. Don Frye would own though.
*Royce Gracie .vs. Mark Kerr* Two great fighters and legends square off. Royce Gracie will prove he is still a beast and animal.
*Frank Shamrock .vs. Pat Miletich* Two of the greatest coaches and trainers and also great fighters square off.

*Prelim matches in this PPV:*
*Michael Bisping .vs. Matt Hamill* Although Bisping would win I still want to see this match.
*Kevin Randleman .vs. Alistair Overeem* Would be a decent match.
*Vernon White .vs. Vitor Belfort* Would be another decent match.


----------



## Spit206Fire (Jul 17, 2006)

Here's mine alot of you guys are forgetting probably the next LW Champion Sherk. 

Tim Sylvia Vs Rampage Jackson (Probably never happen but i'd like to see both fight against each other)
Chuck Liddell Vs Tito Ortiz (i think Tito Ortiz might have a chance if he'd make an attempt this time to bring Liddell down to the ground, even though Liddells sprawl is amazing)
Rich Franklin Vs Evan Tanner (Both are amazing fighters)
David Loiseau Vs Mike Swick
Matt Hughes Vs GSP (i think everyones pumped about this fight and can understand it)
Michael Bisping Vs Forest Griffen
David Terrell Vs Andersson Silvia
Dean Lister Vs Jeremy Horn
B.J. Penn Vs Deigo Sanchez
Sean Sherk Vs Kenny Florian
Spencer Fischer Vs Joe Stevenson (i would say Fischer vs Sherk, but Fischer lost sadly to Stout and Stout lost to Florian, so id go with Florian lossing to Sherk!)


----------



## CTFlyingKnee (Jul 5, 2006)

Phil Baroni/Robbie Lawler.....2 of the hardest hitters in the game


----------



## CTFlyingKnee (Jul 5, 2006)

Confrontation said:


> *Normal Matches in this PPV:*
> *Andrei Arlovski .vs. Frank Mir*, two wrestlers who lost their title and became washed up and crappy!
> *Tim Sylvia .vs. Fedor Emelianenko*, two champions of the business. Plus Tim said he was a tiny shizz, lets see in this match who really is!
> *Antonio Rodrigo Nogueira .vs. Mark Hunt*, I wonder who would win this match. I've always wanted to see it.
> ...


Id pay a crapload of money to see that event haha


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

*Sergei Kharitonov vs. Fedor Emilianenko* (Fedor would have his hands full but still probably win)
*Kevin Randleman vs. Quinten "Rampage" Jackson* (Battle of the slams)
*Mark Hunt vs. Chuck Liddel* (Have you seen how much Mark Hunt can take)
Better yet: *Mark Hunt vs Wesley "Cabbage" Correira* (Who falls first)
*Mirko "CroCop" Fillipovic vs. Anderson Silva *(Both tall lanky strikers)
*Tito Ortiz vs. Quenten "Rampage" Jackson* (Another battle of the slams)
*Bas Rutten vs. Frank Shamrock* (3rd times a charm)
*Michael Bisping vs Forrest Griffin*
*Joe Stevenson vs. Sean Sherk*
*Rich Franklin vs. Dan Henderson*
*Aleksander Emilianenko vs. Tim Sylvia or Andrei Arlovski* (Either way would be great)
*Bob Sapp vs Danny Abbaddi* (hahahahahahaaha)
*Kendal Grove and Rashad Evans vs North Korea *(Grove is undeserving-did not beat Ed Herman don't care what you say, Evans sucks)

*AND THE MAIN EVENT:*
*Herb Dean vs Ken Shamrock*


----------



## Spit206Fire (Jul 17, 2006)

Evans beat the shit out of Bonner, so it's hard to say he sucks.

But i defenitaly think that for evans to really be the best he can be he needs to learn how to finish fights. Along with Bonner and Jardine as well.


----------



## Spartan (Jul 20, 2006)

Ten matches I would like to see:
1. Bas Rutten .vs. Rickson Gracie
2. Takanori Gomi .vs. Marcus Aurelio II
3. Mark Coleman .vs. Mauricio Rua II
4. Gilbert Melendez .vs. Norifumi Yamamoto
5. Renato Sobral .vs. Antonio Rogerio Nogueira
6. Jeremy Horn .vs. Frank Shamrock
7. Dan Henderson .vs. Rich Franklin
8. Aleksander Emelianenko .vs. Fabricio Werdum
9. Fedor Emelianenko .vs. Josh Barnett
10. Andrei Arlovski .vs. Sergei Kharitonov


----------



## Spit206Fire (Jul 17, 2006)

Why do people always post Pride Fighters on a UFC forum lol


----------



## 609throwdown (Jul 18, 2006)

wow this is tough, but here i go:

David Loiseau v Anderson Silva- i said it before Loiseau is to elbows what Silva is to fists in the middleweights great fight

Hughes v Sanchez- Matt would kill Sanchez, but Sanchez keeps callin him out, 

BJ Penn v Sanchez- just cause Sanchez thinks he's the man with his perfect record, bj 1st round by strikes

Shamrock V Couture- Randy would show Ken why he needs to be in the hall of fame and Ken doesn't

Liddell v Belfort- a healthy in his prime vitor, this would be insane, awesome fight could go either way

Liddell v Rampage 2- in the octagon this time, Chuck in rd 2 ko of course

Ortiz v Liddell 2- now the gloves are off and tito is healthy, can't wait to see it

Mike Tyson v AA- i just wanna see iron Mike's face beat in by the pitbull!

BJ Penn v the entire 155 weight class- no one would even come close to beating "the prodigy" if he dropped to this weight


----------



## 609throwdown (Jul 18, 2006)

wow this is tough, but here i go:

David Loiseau v Anderson Silva- i said it before Loiseau is to elbows what Silva is to fists in the middleweights great fight

Hughes v Sanchez- Matt would kill Sanchez, but Sanchez keeps callin him out, 

BJ Penn v Sanchez- just cause Sanchez thinks he's the man with his perfect record, bj 1st round by strikes

Shamrock V Couture- Randy would show Ken why he needs to be in the hall of fame and Ken doesn't

Liddell v Belfort- a healthy in his prime vitor, this would be insane, awesome fight could go either way

Liddell v Rampage 2- in the octagon this time, Chuck in rd 2 ko of course

Ortiz v Liddell 2- now the gloves are off and tito is healthy, can't wait to see it

Mike Tyson v AA- i just wanna see iron Mike's face beat in by the pitbull!

BJ Penn v the entire 155 weight class- no one would even come close to beating "the prodigy" if he dropped to this weight


----------



## Spartan (Jul 20, 2006)

Spit206Fire said:


> Why do people always post Pride Fighters on a UFC forum lol


My PPV is not based on PRIDE fighters, half of them are PRIDE half UFC. I think you should reconsidering reading my event again next time while trying to comment on my PPV like that.


----------



## Spit206Fire (Jul 17, 2006)

i wasn't knocken on your PPV at all i was just wondering why thats all.

I personally hope Liddell fights Silvia in November and i'd REALLY love to see some other pride fighters come over and fight some UFC fighters with him as well.

I think i'd be awsome.


----------



## Rush (Jun 18, 2006)

How about:
Dan Henderson .vs. Rich Franklin; Franklin beats Henderson like he did to Quarry in 1-2 minute span. Franklin will show whos the best middleweight in the world.


----------



## Rush (Jun 18, 2006)

WouldLuv2FightU said:


> *Kevin Randleman vs. Quinten "Rampage" Jackson* (Battle of the slams)
> *Bas Rutten vs. Frank Shamrock*


Uh...both of those matches have occured.


----------



## Punishment 101 (May 4, 2006)

Rush said:


> How about:
> Dan Henderson .vs. Rich Franklin; Franklin beats Henderson like he did to Quarry in 1-2 minute span. Franklin will show whos the best middleweight in the world.



You are comparing Hendo to Quarry ... you must be a complete mma noob, no way in hell would Franklin EVER walk through Hendo , noone ever has and he has fought a helluva alot tougher competition then Franklin


----------



## Spit206Fire (Jul 17, 2006)

Ya really and the Randleman vs Jackson fight wasn't even good, both fighters got yellow carded for just laying into the corner for a period of time, and then jackson won pretty quick right after that. Honestly it was a boring fight. 

Ya and Dan Henderson is way better then Quarry is, just because they are both Team Qwest fighters doesn't mean you can say they'd both get beaten the same way.


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

Rush said:


> Uh...both of those matches have occured.



Uh...I'm aware of that. Almost everyone else has rematches on their list, not just me.


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

*Open Weight fight night*

Some of the fights that UFC put on is great, but I think being assigned to different weight classes is very limiting. Matt Hughes, Chuck Liddell, and Tim Sylvia are dominating there weight classes and are not really being challenged like they should. So I would like see fighters from two different weight divisions fight each other. Here are my dream matches.

Matt Hughes vs Chuck Liddell (Because Chuck would be a challenge for the most dominate welterweight in UFC history)

Matt Hughes Vs Andrei Arloveski (Matt needs a challenge and I want to see him submit someone who outwheighs him 50 to 60 pounds. If Royce Gracie can defeat a much larger Dan Severn, Hughes can beat a heavyweight like Arloveski). 

Chuck Liddell Vs Tim Sylvia (Sylvia said Arloveski is the only one in the heavyweight division that has skills that matches his own. Since Arloveski vs Sylvia 4 is not going to happen anytime soon, they should go down to the light heavyweight divison and find someone whose skills are par with Sylvia. I think Chuck would give Sylvia the fight of his life).

Ken Shamrock Vs Nick Diaz (Ken Shamrock wants to face Tito Ortiz and give him a beating. Since the last fight did not work out for Ken, Ortiz vs Shamrock 3 will most likely never happen. So the only thing to do is give Ken another rival. Who better then Nick Diaz? If Ken thought Tito was bad, wait until he gets a load of Diaz. If by some off chance this match was ever made, Diaz will most likely mouth off to every single person in Shamrocks camp, send hateful e-mail messages to Shamrock's computer and last but not least, getting right into Shamrock's face with a real disrespectful additude. Shamrock would forget about Tito Ortiz and try to brutalize Diaz in the octagon. This would be an awsome fight. 

Rich Franklin Vs Frank Mir (Just wondering if Mir could pull off a submission against Franklin). 

Sanchez vs Anderson Silva (Silva would destroy Sanchez's perfect record).

Rashad Evans Vs Dan Christianson (Evan's is at his best when he fights the heavyweight fighters like Brad Imes and Mike Whitehead).


----------



## AxL (Jul 27, 2006)

There are so many factors to consider
since this is fantasy i want to say that in my P.P.V first of al this is how is is
Old school rules like they were in the first ufc's 
all fighters in their prime(You sound like an ass when you ciriticise another picks because someone is 20 years older. its fantsay ...duh)
I like Don Frye and Liddell in my main event(does anyone remember this guys hands?)
Cabbage and Tank would be great lets say slugfest
I dont like tito so I want him to fight Ken Shamrock in his prime and get his ass kicked and if you dont like that then Frank can remind you of when he beat him before.
Oleg Taktarov against Kimo would be a lot of fun
and Matt hughes against anyone would be a great fight. Maybe Royce Gracie by old school rules and in his prime.
Open division and Mir fights Severn could be interesting
Griffin and Franklin would be fun. Both are going to be around for awhile.
Couture is my super fight champion and can fight whoever the hell he wants because in his prime he is unstoppable.
I like Randy and Tito again so he can spank Tito's ass again mwahahahaha

now remember that when you reply to me that these are in their prime so no remarks about shamrock being old :cheeky4:


----------



## AxL (Jul 27, 2006)

I feel like a total dummy. I just found out that Tank and Cabbage have fought twice already with a 1-1 record. One of them were outside the ufc but I have not seen any of them. If anyone has this fight could you please tell me what dvd its on...
thanks


----------



## south3rnboi03 (Aug 4, 2006)

Fedor v. Sylvia (unification match)
Arlovski v. Cro-Cop (number 1 contender)
Takanori Gomi v. Sean Sherk (fight of the century?)
Phil Baroni v. Matt Hughes (chance of matt getting knocked out)
Quentin "Rampage" Jackson v. Rich Franklin (someone's getting knocked out)
Dan Henderson v. Nate Marquardt (number 1 contender for ace v. rampage)
Alistair Overeem v. Chuck Liddell (rematch from pride)
Giant Silva v. Jeff Monsoon (weirdest match ever!!!)


----------



## Adrnalnrsh (Jul 18, 2006)

Andrei Arlovski - Fedor (Just one hell of a fight - *****/KB vs *****/Judo)
Hughes - Parisyan (Watch Hughes get tossed)
Lister vs Rich Franklin (Just one hell of a fight)
Chuck vs Vitor II (would like Vitor to unload on Chuck this time)
Sobral vs Tito (to see Tito get submitted)
Tanner vs Bisping (Tanner has tons of heart and would eat a ton of knees if he had to)
Couture vs Axe Murderer Silva (never happened, and should have!)
Penn vs Lil Evil (Revisited)


----------



## Rush (Jun 18, 2006)

BJ Penn .vs. Sean Sherk
Bas Rutten .vs. Tank Abbott (Two street fighting legends collide!)
Fedor Emelianenko .vs. Mirko Crocop 2
Takanori Gomi .vs. Norifumi Yamamoto
Tim Sylvia .vs. Josh Barnett
Ricco Rodriguez .vs. Andrei Arlovski
Wanderlei Silva .vs. Tito Ortiz 2
Andrei Arlovski .vs. Aleksander Emelianenko (Battle of the Russians!)
Antonio Rogerio Nogueira .vs. Ricardo Arona
Chuck Liddell .vs. Mauricio Rua
Antonio Rodrigo Nogueira .vs. Mark Hunt
Randy Couture .vs. Gey Mezger
Pat Miletich .vs. Frank Shamrock
Royce Gracie .vs. Ken Shamrock 3
Mark Coleman .vs. Randy Couture
Matt Hamill .vs. Michael Bisping
Kendall Grove .vs. Khalib Starnes 2
Rich Franklin .vs. Dan Henderson
Denis Kang .vs. Paulo Filho
Anderson Silva .vs. Amar Suloev


----------



## PitbullX (Jul 4, 2006)

Some MMA reports have Fedor considering a UFC stint or dropping to LHW.

Fedor VS Silvia
Fedor VS Chuck
Fedor VS AArlovski

Great fights if they were to happen. Well Fedor wins all 3 but still........


----------



## Rush (Jun 18, 2006)

Fedor wouldn't waste his time and drop a weight class and beat Chuck in the second round by submission, TKO, or even stoppage. I think Fedor should fight Tim Sylvia in a grudge match after Tim Sylvia dissed him and said Fedor hasn't faught anyone his striking ability. Or Tim Sylvia could fight Fedors brother Aleksander. I think Tim would get by Aleksander but not Nogueira, Crocop, Hunt, Barnett, or Fedor.


----------



## Spit206Fire (Jul 17, 2006)

I donno i wouldn't count chuck out against Fedor lol

Chuck's got some pretty ****ing WICKED punching and kicking power and aim.

Edit: i also think Tim Sylvia could beat Mark Hunt, wanna hear my theory?

He is 6'7 and Hunts 5'10

Theres no way Hunt could even get close to sylvia lol 

We thought AA had a hard time getting inside on sylvia, think how hard it would be for someone 5'10.


----------



## Rush (Jun 18, 2006)

Yeah but Mark Hunt has the best chin in MMA that would be a repeat of Tim against Cabbage except Mark Hunt will actually make more of an effort to strike with Tim. But Tim will be a coward and the fight will end in decision I bet for Tim Sylvia.

Tim Sylvia .vs. Fedor- Fedor 3rd round Submission Armbar or Choke
Tim Sylvia .vs. Nogueira- Nogueira 1st round Submission Armbar (Nogueira will be beat to the ground the way Sapp did to him but then grab Tims arm and screw it up)
Tim Sylvia .vs. Crocop- Sylvia 3rd round Decision
Tim Sylvia .vs. Mark Hunt- Sylvia 3rd round Decision
Tim Sylvia .vs. Josh Barnett- Barnett 2nd round Submission Keylock or Kimura


----------



## FIRESTARTER (Aug 24, 2006)

*Dream Fight*

HEAVYWIEGHT: tim sylvia vs fedor emelianko (fedor by submission 1st)
LIGHT HEAVYWIEGHT: chuck liddell vs wanderlei silva (liddell by KO 3rd)
MIDDLEWEIGHTT: rich franklin vs dan henderson (franklin by TKO 1st)
WELTERWEIGHT: matt hughes vs georges st. pierre (hughes by dec.)
LIGHTWIEGHT: (5 rounds) jens pulver vs bj penn (penn by dec.)

ALSO:

tito ortiz vs quinton jackson (jackson by TKO 2nd)
forrest griffin vs mauricio rua (griffin by dec.)
mark hunt vs andre arlovski (hunt by KO 3rd)
diego sanchez vs frank trigg (trigg by submission)
phil baroni vs mike swick (swick by KO 1st... and in only 34 seconds)
ricardo arona vs rashad evans (evans by dec.)
michael bisping vs matt hamill (draw)

and in the first ever "ONLY STAND UP/ NO TIME LIMIT'' fight... Ross Pointon vs Chris Leben
(Pointon wins)


----------



## enoeht (Aug 18, 2006)

*''THE Fight Card''*

The Ultimate Fight Card

Tim Sylvia vs. Frank Mir
Chuck Liddell vs. Corey Walmsley
Rich Franklin vs. Nate Quarry
Matt Hughes vs. Georges St. Pierre
Nick Diaz vs. Robbie Lawler
Kenny Florian vs. Diego Sanchez (one guy will need to make weight adjust.)
Jorge Santiago vs. Chris Leben

I would personally LOVE to see this fight card!!

JGF


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

FIRESTARTER said:


> HEAVYWIEGHT: tim sylvia vs fedor emelianko (fedor by submission 1st)
> LIGHT HEAVYWIEGHT: chuck liddell vs wanderlei silva (liddell by KO 3rd)
> MIDDLEWEIGHTT: rich franklin vs dan henderson (franklin by TKO 1st)
> WELTERWEIGHT: matt hughes vs georges st. pierre (hughes by dec.)
> ...


HAHAHAHAHAHAH U HAVE FORREST BEATING SHOGUN AND RASHAD BEATING ARONA!!...O MAN THAT IS THE FUNNIEST POST OF ALL TIME :laugh:


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

Mine Would Be A Ufc Vs Pride Theme
Fedor Vs Sylvia (fedor Ist Round Submission)
Wanderlei Silva Vs Chuck Liddell(4th Round Tko Liddell)
Rich Franklin Vs Dan Henderson (franklin By Decision)
Ricardo Arona Vs Tito Ortiz (arona By Submission 3rd Round)
Andrei Arlokski Vs Mirko Crocop (crocop By Ko 2nd Round)
Bj Penn Vs Takanori Gomi 2 (bj By Submission Round 3)
Shogun Rua Vs Babalu 2 (shogun 2nd Round Ko)
Phil Baroni Vs Mike Swick (baroni Ko Round 1)
Anderson Silva Vs Dennis Kang ( Kang By Decision)
Forrest Griffen Vs Ninja Rua (rua By Ko Round 2)


----------



## FIRESTARTER (Aug 24, 2006)

*Phil Baroni Sucks!*

U think Forrest beating Shogun is crazy? Forrest will only get better... as will Evans. But Phil Baroni is maybe the most over rated mma fighter Ive seen. I suppose you think Matt Hughes is garbage as well.


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

FIRESTARTER said:


> U think Forrest beating Shogun is crazy? Forrest will only get better... as will Evans. But Phil Baroni is maybe the most over rated mma fighter Ive seen. I suppose you think Matt Hughes is garbage as well.


i dont mean to knock you buddy, but forrest isnt on the same level as shogun..watch shogun's fights against rampage and arona, and u will realize how good shogun is..i love forrest but he would get really hurt by shogun..and arona is so much better than rashad its ridiculous...aronas ground game is awesome, he is a wizard with submissions, hes just way more advanced as a fighter than rashad lay and pray evans..and matt hughes is far from garbage..watch some of baroni over in pride and tell me hes garbage than.


----------



## FIRESTARTER (Aug 24, 2006)

I can see what you mean about evans... but it still think forest could make a shogun fight interesting... Plus, forest is almost retarded, and u cant really hurt a retard. As for Baroni, iive seen him fight in pride, and fight very well but didnt he suck in ufc? The answer is yes


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

*My Dream PPV, all fighters would be in their prime:
Tank Abbott vs Bobb Sapp
Ken Shamrock vs Royce Gracie
Mark Coleman vs Matt Hughes
Kevin Randleman vs Tito Ortiz
Josh Barnett vs Tim Sylvia
Wanderlei Silva Vs Chuck Liddell
Rich Franklin Vs Dan Henderson 
Mirko CroCop vs Andrei Arlovski
Pat Miletich vs Frank Shamrock
Takanori Gomi vs Genki Sudo
Fedor Emelianenko vs Dan Severn*


----------



## CTFlyingKnee (Jul 5, 2006)

If were talking DREAM pay per view, then I'm gonna put a few twists in there that I can only dream of lol..........keep in mind, all of these guys are in their prime at the time of this card.

1. Ken/Frank Shamrock vs. Royce Gracie and whichever family member he choses.- Reason being, obviously it would be a freakin tag team match haha how sweet would that be. Oh plus I think theres a few legends in there somewhere.

2. Tank Abbott vs Mike Tyson - In their primes, they both were HUGE hitters, and since Tyson is apparently in PRIDE now, he can be on my card. I say both men go to the hospital, no one wins, no one loses, double KO.

3. Fedor Emelianenko vs Tim Sylvia - To FINALLY shut Sylvia's big mouth up

4. Wandy vs Chuck Liddell - Enough Said

5. Tito Ortiz vs. Quinton Rampage Jackson (Yes I know they are in the same camp, they are training partners and friends, but that would be one crazy ass fight.)

6. Robbie Lawler vs Phil Baroni - Both amazing strikers, someones bound to get KO'd and blood is gonna shed (not that I like seeing fighters bleed, just making a point)

7. Andrei Arlovski vs Mirko Cro Cop - See Chuck/Wandy

8. Bob Sapp vs Caol Uno - for comedic purposes only.....I really dont want to see a man die.

9. Ricardo Arona vs Shogun 2

10. Antonio Rodrigo Nogueira vs Antonio Rogerio Nogueira- Just for the hell of it, have em both get to the same weight and duke it out lol

11. Matt Hughes vs GSP or BJ or hell why not have a Triple Threat Match hahaha yes, what a way to end the card


----------

